# UJK Parf Guide System - Mk. II



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Sold! Wait, I order mine two days ago. 

I'd seen it a couple of times on YouTube and the latest one convinced me as I'm about to start an assembly table.

Looks like I need to follow up with some accessories…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Looks like I need to follow up with some accessories…
> - whope


While they may not be an absolute must, they are a handy extra.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so why the hell do i nee this ducks,ive done quite well without it so tell me what it's gonna do for me?dazzle me!!!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I almost forgot to read the rest of the review after drooling over the HNT Gordon vise. I really want the face and tail vises they have for my next hand tool bench.

Anyway thanks for the review on the MK II. This is definitely creeping up on my want list as I gear up to build an assembly table. I will probably have to settle for just a torsion box with T-track and plan for the dog holes at a later time.

Too much splurging on other shiny red aluminum tools lately…I have a habit of forgetting what I need and buying shiny things I don't need because of impulse control issues


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I almost forgot to read the rest of the review after drooling over the HNT Gordon vise. I really want the face and tail vises they have for my next hand tool bench.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the review on the MK II. This is definitely creeping up on my want list as I gear up to build an assembly table. I will probably have to settle for just a torsion box with T-track and plan for the dog holes at a later time.
> 
> ...


thats what i have is a torsion box assembly table with t tracks and it works quite well for my needs.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> so why the hell do i nee this ducks,ive done quite well without it so tell me what it s gonna do for me?dazzle me!!!
> - pottz


You probably spent the first 20 or so years of your life without a job… and the rest without a *decent* job I hear you're into consumption… one day you might actually have to do some work… threat the *Parf* as a beacon light.

Just wait a year or two till your back gives out (and not from your love life) and you want the workbench just that tad higher to save bending over so much… ya gonna build a taller *tortion* box? After all it's the lack of the *con* (to go with *tortion*) that will lead to your predicament.


> ..... thats what i have is a torsion box assembly table with t tracks and it works quite well for my needs.
> - pottz


*t-tracks* is good, but when you need to crank up the pressure they have ocasionally turned into *oops-tracks*, and an *oops* is sometimes hard to *un-oops*, neatly.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> so why the hell do i nee this ducks,ive done quite well without it so tell me what it s gonna do for me?dazzle me!!!
> - pottz
> 
> You probably spent the first 20 or so years of your life without a job… and the rest without a *decent* job I hear you re into consumption… one day you might actually have to do some work… threat the *Parf* as a beacon light.
> ...


*PS.* I put off buying a *Domino* for 12 years… c'mon tell me I'm an idiot… cheeses, i mean for buying a *Domino*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually *pottzy*, on a serious note (DOH)... check out some of *Dave Stanton*'s videos on this subject… his *front & top* concept has some merit.

Anyway, now you know about it, so don't come running to me crying *"I wish someone told me about them"*!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I had better see if I still ave the contact details for T.the Pied Piper of Hamelin with all those holes in you bench you may have a mouse plague.

*
As the story goes for our younger Wood workers.*

Deep within the children's section of the local library, is an old dusty copy of classic fairytales. Behind the faded cover lives stories of heroism, nobility, and true love; stories that eagerly fill the minds of young dreamers everywhere. However, dwelling amongst the "once upon a times" and "happily ever afters" is a far more sinister tale of rat infestation, broken promises, and the disappearance of an entire city's children.

Hameln-Pied-Piper-Books-Tell-You-Why-PD.jpgThe Pied Piper legend originated in Hamelin, Germany during the middle ages. As the story goes, the town was struggling with a rat infestation problem and was desperate for relief. A mysterious man in "pied clothing" approached the mayor and promised he could rid the city of its problem in return for payment of 1000 guilders. They mayor agreed, and the man played a magical pipe to lure all the city's rats to a nearby body of water, where they drowned. When the Piper returned for his reward, the mayor refused.

As if visualizing a rat infestation was not traumatizing enough, the story then takes another sinister turn. Furious that he had been cheated, the piper soon returned to the town of Hamelin on St. John and Paul's day. As the grown members of the town attend church, the Piper once again played his magical pipe through the streets, this time luring the town's 130 children from their homes. Depending on the version of the story, he either led them to the lake or into a cave, and none were ever seen again. Most versions agree there were a few children left behind-one was crippled and he could not keep up, one was deaf so he could not hear the music, and one was blind and could not see where the other children were going. When church let out, the survivors told the towns people what had happened, and the rest is history.

If presenting the pied piper as a bedtime tale to someone you love, I would highly recommend editing the ending to something along the lines of "The mayor graciously paid the piper for his service, and the rodent-free town of Hamelin lived happily ever after." However, if you would like to take on a more investigative lens, there are several interesting theories about what really happened that fateful day.

RattenfaengerHerrfurthPied-Piper.jpgWhile no theorist addresses my personal burning question of "why did the children left behind choose to wait until after church was over to report the mass kidnapping?", there are several different angles from which to translate such a dreary tale. One such perspective is that the phrase "children of Hamelin" was not meant to convey literal youths, but rather "inhabitants of the town," and that following the Pied Piper was actually a metaphor for emigrating. Another angle identifies the Pied Piper as a personification of death, and the children who go with him are those who died from the plague brought to the town by the rat infestation. A third brutal possibility is that the children actually left to join a military campaign, but never returned.

Although we may never know the true events that fueled such a story, there are still lessons to be learned from this mysterious account. Keep your promises, avoid rats, and always exercise caution around mysterious pipers.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

I like your tables and new tools. I still haven't drilled dog holes in my maple bench top because I draw on it and one of those would work just fine.

I don't know about Pottz but I'm dazzled.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I had better see if I still ave the contact details for T.the Pied Piper of Hamelin with all those holes in you bench you may have a mouse plague.
> - robscastle


Welcome back… I think. Ok *rc* if I understand you correct….


You inferring I'm Pie-eyed? I drink for the sake of the economy…
Are rats big mice for large computers?
The holes are there to let the sawdust settle underneath!

Furthermore I'm banned from libraries and the ones that haven't banned me… are works in progress.



> ... I still haven t drilled dog holes in my maple bench top because I draw on it
> - James E McIntyre


If you're worried about existing drawings on the bench top… simple… drill from underneath.


----------



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

. I still haven t drilled dog holes in my maple bench top because I draw on it 
- James E McIntyre

If you re worried about existing drawings on the bench top… simple… drill from underneath.

- LittleBlackDuck
[/QUOTE]

Ha Ha Ha!
Good one.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Nice review. I've had mine on order from LeeValley since May and just cancelled it a few days ago as the expected received date was pushed back again. Guess I need to find another vender.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Guess I need to find another vender.
> - RPhillips


Try Axminster, *RP*... I ordered mine a few weeks ago and got it about 10 days after in Australia.
Just drop them a PM to confirm availability… They responded to my request withing 24 hours.
Though shipping cost may be a tad more than *LV*.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

